# ANY DIABETICS WHO CAN'T AFFORD INSULIN OUT THERE?



## Richard King 2 (Sep 28, 2022)

I wrote about this a few years back and want to tell any new members or old ones who may have missed it. I used to buy the Diabetic pen to give myself insulin. I was at the CVS Pharmacy and my co-pay for a 90 day supply was $1400.00. I told the Pharmacist that was terrible and she said. "Go to Walmart as they sell a cheap insulin with-out a prescription" So I didn't buy the Pens and drove over to Walmart. I asked about the insulin and sure enough they sell Novolin N - NPH (Isophane Insolin) slow acting and Novolin R Fast acting for $26.00 a vile each. The vile contains 100 units/ml 10 mL. It says on the Vile "Manufactured by Novo Nordisk A/S Denmark - Only for retail sale by Walmart and it's affiliates"

I asked my doctor about it and he didn't know about it. He looked up the insulin and told me the doses to take. I have to buy the syringes and have to give myself the long acting 2 times a day and the short acting 20 minutes before meals. It is a bit of a more pain (literally) but the vile has more in the injector pen and I now spend about $ 130.00 a month for 5 viles. No Co Pay. No Prescription. My doctor also put me on a sliding scale on how much to take. I take my blood sugar test and depending on the number I take either 1 to 6 units above my normal dose of 20 units before each (3) meal. My A1C is now lower than ever and I can afford the insulin. I'm not a big Walmart shopper as it seems like they sell a lot of Chinese merchandise, but The Insulin is SUPER!


----------



## savarin (Sep 28, 2022)

It never ceases to amaze me how such an advanced country like the USA rips off its citizens with the ridiculously high prices for medical treatments.
I have two sisters-in-law in west Virginia who are virtually bankrupt from their medical expenses.
I'm glad I live in Oz even with all its dangerous creatures.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 28, 2022)

My DR put one of those behind the arm glucose testers on my arm too.  It is handy using your cell phone, but it only is good for 2 weeks and it had a $40.00 co-pay.  Then you take it off and put on another.  I told the doctor I'll stay with the finger prick method.  I don't mind the tester and syringe needle pains.


----------



## great white (Sep 28, 2022)

Luckily, I was able to carry over my group plan from work to retirement. Even luckier that I was military (ie: gov't) so my group plan is Public Service Health care plan (PSHCP), so it's about the best price you're going to get and the best overall coverage. Between my plan and the wife's, I don't pay anything at the counter. My plan covers the initial amount, my wife's covers the deductible. Sweet deal because I made the mistake of totaling up my monthly bills for medical and I damned near fell off my chair! We pay roughly $200 a month in premiums and my outlay for monthly meds and services would be in the thousands. My insulin alone would bill out to around $600 a month.

While I do live in Canada (where meds seem to be much less expensive than the States) we still have to pay for meds out of pocket if you don't have a private plan for drugs. Well, most drugs, our medical system does cover some limited medications, mostly if it needs to be administered in a  emergency situ or if you are interned in the hospital for treatment.

But it's not perfect. You still have to pay for ambulances, private or semi private rooms (typically, you get a ward bed), physio, mental, etc. Unless all that is covered by your private insurance that is.....best decision I ever made was keeping that group plan post retirement.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 28, 2022)

I have Medicare and a supplemental policy.  I take a number of medicines, mostly pills.  Down here once you reach a max limit they set for you you have to pay a huge co-pay.  When you reach that max limit, they call it the donut hole..(what a weird name)  When I was buying the insulin from the CVS Pharmacy my donut hole kicked in in October or November and I had to pay something like 75% of the cost of the meds.  It sucked.  Now buying my Insulin from Walmart my donut hole doesn't affect me. .   Before I got mandatory Medicare I had the best Blue Cross insurance that was nice.  Getting old in the states sucks....lol


----------



## great white (Sep 28, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> I have Medicare and a supplemental policy.  I take a number of medicines, mostly pills.  Down here once you reach a max limit they set for you you have to pay a huge co-pay.  When you reach that max limit, they call it the donut hole..(what a weird name)  When I was buying the insulin from the CVS Pharmacy my donut hole kicked in in October or November and I had to pay something like 75% of the cost of the meds.  It sucked.  Now buying my Insulin from Walmart my donut hole doesn't affect me. .   Before I got mandatory Medicare I had the best Blue Cross insurance that was nice.  Getting old in the states sucks....lol


Wow, that sucks. No insurance limits here. If it's prescribed, it's covered. Or maybe that's because I'm in a group plan that has pretty much all the country wide federal employees in it......


----------



## DiscoDan (Sep 28, 2022)

I believe my dad either gets his at Walmart or Sam's club, so I can attest to the low-cost. For other medications don't forget about some of the apps that are out there like SingleCare or GoodRx. I have used them for my daughter's medications and they can save a ton of money as well.


----------



## aliva (Sep 28, 2022)

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones all my meds are covered by my former employer's group plan for retirees for life. Semiprivate room, tests. I used to pay a 35-cent deductible on meds, but now the gov't picks that up. My wife is retired from the federal government, so I'm covered for all medical expenses any were in Cananda or internationally including flying me home for treatment if needed. I do have to pay for an ambulance $75.00, but that's tax deductible.


----------



## savarin (Sep 28, 2022)

We have bulk billing at the Doctors where you pay nothing, if you go private you pay the difference between what the govt pays the doctor and what he charges. Various insurance policies will cover that.
Medications are covered under the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme.
Medications are super low price if prescribed iirc around $6-8 per script.
Once you have paid up to I think around $200 in one year they become free.
All my meds have been free since the end of aug.
Ambulance and hospital are free but I think the state of victoria charges for ambulance.
I'm on 3 diabetes meds, 1 blood pressure and 1 cholesterol.


----------



## great white (Sep 28, 2022)

savarin said:


> We have bulk billing at the Doctors where you pay nothing, if you go private you pay the difference between what the govt pays the doctor and what he charges. Various insurance policies will cover that.
> Medications are covered under the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme.
> Medications are super low price if prescribed iirc around $6-8 per script.
> Once you have paid up to I think around $200 in one year they become free.
> ...


Actually pretty common to put diabetes patients on cholesterol meds. Shortly after being diagnosed, I started developing xanthelasma (cholesterol around the eyes). Went on statins and they slowly disappeared. Probably doing good for my arteries as well.
I’m also on a couple bp meds, but that runs in the family so no idea if it was diabetes related.

I’m also on insulin and a couple different pills.

Then theres the pills for ptsd that level me out and the multiple sleeping meds.

I hate sticking myself everyday and swallowing enough pills to choke a horse. Getting old and broken sucks…30 years in the military didn’t help that either….


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 28, 2022)

savarin said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how such an advanced country like the USA rips off its citizens with the ridiculously high prices for medical treatments.
> I have two sisters-in-law in west Virginia who are virtually bankrupt from their medical expenses.
> I'm glad I live in Oz even with all its dangerous creatures.




The long time talk show host here in the US, 'Neil Boortz' used to state there is no excuse for not having good health insurance.   I have great health insurance and always have. 

My oldest son is type I diabetic and has used a pump for years.   Expensive?  Yes,  but paid for by insurance.   His supplies are always paid for by insurance.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 28, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> I wrote about this a few years back and want to tell any new members or old ones who may have missed it. I used to buy the Diabetic pen to give myself insulin. I was at the CVS Pharmacy and my co-pay for a 90 day supply was $1400.00. I told the Pharmacist that was terrible and she said. "Go to Walmart as they sell a cheap insulin with-out a prescription" So I didn't buy the Pens and drove over to Walmart. I asked about the insulin and sure enough they sell Novolin N - NPH (Isophane Insolin) slow acting and Novolin R Fast acting for $26.00 a vile each. The vile contains 100 units/ml 10 mL. It says on the Vile "Manufactured by Novo Nordisk A/S Denmark - Only for retail sale by Walmart and it's affiliates"
> 
> I asked my doctor about it and he didn't know about it. He looked up the insulin and told me the doses to take. I have to buy the syringes and have to give myself the long acting 2 times a day and the short acting 20 minutes before meals. It is a bit of a more pain (literally) but the vile has more in the injector pen and I now spend about $ 130.00 a month for 5 viles. No Co Pay. No Prescription. My doctor also put me on a sliding scale on how much to take. I take my blood sugar test and depending on the number I take either 1 to 6 units above my normal dose of 20 units before each (3) meal. My A1C is now lower than ever and I can afford the insulin. I'm not a big Walmart shopper as it seems like they sell a lot of Chinese merchandise, but The Insulin is SUPER!




Richard,  Type 2?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 29, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> The long time talk show host here in the US, 'Neil Boortz' used to state there is no excuse for not having good health insurance.   I have great health insurance and always have.


There are folks who simply can't afford good health insurance. I'm on Medicare but my wife still has two years to go.  We are both retired since 2013 so no employer's group health insurance.  Our combined health care insurance premiums run around $10K a year, down from around $13K a year before the reduced rates because of the ACA.  My wife's plan is a high deductible with HSA and her insurance pays nothing until she reaches $7K out of pocket. (She does get insurance negotiated discounts for drugs and services and a free annual physical.)

We can afford the premiums but what about someone who is making minimum wages?  Even at twice the minimum, the choice come down to food on the table and a roof over your head, or paying insurance premiums.  Those individuals will take the risk that they're not going to have any major medical issues and forego the insurance. They have no other option.


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 29, 2022)

I feel your pain. 

My wife is a type 1 with a pump. Before she made it to 65 (Medicare) we were paying $20,000 a year premium for insurance and  had a $6000 deductible. We knew on day one of the year we were  going over the deductible.

The pump can not use the cheap wally mart insulin. So cost is $300 a vial and three vials a month. The cost of the pump supplies and glucose monitor is that much again.

We are working retired. if we were living on social security alone, we could afford food or medicine, not both. Choose.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 29, 2022)

Hopefully you have a Libre 2 sensor for reading your insulin.  My mom ended up with high sugar because of a cancerous growth on her pancreas.  The Libre 2 sensors were good for 14-days; one poke on the back of the arm for installation, then a quick non-contact read with a separate reader.  Insurance didn't cover them, but they were only $35 each which beat the heck out of multiple finger pokes a day.  Plus, with our wonderful internet, her readings were uploaded once a minute to her doctor.  The reader could be programmed to alarm at high/low readings too.

Off topic, but it's my Public Service Announcement about long-term meds for a chronic illness.  I don't know if it will help with insulin, but it's worth a *shot* (yes, pun was intended!).

Our son has Crohn's disease and is on a drug called Humira.  When I worked at GM, my out of pocket max was around $3600 per year.  He took a Humira shot every two weeks at $3800 per shot.  However, the contracted agreed upon price with BCBS was $1600.  We always hit the OOP max in February.  My wife happened to be chatting with someone at work who was also on Humira.  She mentioned the price, he asked, "Isn't he a Humira ambassador?  Go on-line and fill out the form!"

She filled it out, submitted it, he got a call from a Humira sponsor and was accepted into the program.  He gets a call from his Humira sponsor every 4-6 weeks and spends 15 minutes tops with them on the phone.  His Humira for the last 7 or 8 years has been $5 for two shots since he's been an ambassador.

I probably told that story 100 times while at GM and encouraged people to pass the word.  Many drug companies have similar programs for other drugs too.  One of my supplier reps dad had some chronic illness and was on an expensive drug.  He inquired about an ambassador program, which they had, got on it and saved himself $1000's a year.

Again, no idea if it'll help with the insulin, though Walmart came through for you!  But if you ever get on another med long-term, ask about an ambassador program.

Bruce


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 29, 2022)

I tried the 2 of the Lebre  and I liked it accept I had to go to the DR every 2 weeks to put another on and Medicare doesn't pay for it.  I prefer to prick my fingers and only go to the DR every 2 months.  I am not asking for medical advice.  I am telling the members about the cheap insulin.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 29, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> There are folks who simply can't afford good health insurance. I'm on Medicare but my wife still has two years to go.  We are both retired since 2013 so no employer's group health insurance.  Our combined health care insurance premiums run around $10K a year, down from around $13K a year before the reduced rates because of the ACA.  My wife's plan is a high deductible with HSA and her insurance pays nothing until she reaches $7K out of pocket. (She does get insurance negotiated discounts for drugs and services and a free annual physical.)
> 
> We can afford the premiums but what about someone who is making minimum wages?  Even at twice the minimum, the choice come down to food on the table and a roof over your head, or paying insurance premiums.  Those individuals will take the risk that they're not going to have any major medical issues and forego the insurance. They have no other option.




Prior planning prevents poor performance.   Let's get to why they make minimum wage.   High school diploma?  College degree?  Or high school drop out?   Life's tough...................


----------



## 7milesup (Oct 10, 2022)

savarin said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how such an advanced country like the USA rips off its citizens with the ridiculously high prices for medical treatments.
> I have two sisters-in-law in west Virginia who are virtually bankrupt from their medical expenses.
> I'm glad I live in Oz even with all its dangerous creatures.


Yes.  It is crazy here.  God forbid we ever have universal health care.  
One of my kids works with a guy whose wife just died during childbirth (so did the baby).  The united states has one of the highest infant mortality rates in the world.  
The pushback against universal healthcare is due to the uninformed, uneducated, and ones that like to sit at the bar and come up with what I call "bar logic."


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Oct 11, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> The long time talk show host here in the US, 'Neil Boortz' used to state there is no excuse for not having good health insurance.   I have great health insurance and always have.
> 
> My oldest son is type I diabetic and has used a pump for years.   Expensive?  Yes,  but paid for by insurance.   His supplies are always paid for by insurance.


America is a hell scape, and opinions like this are why.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 12, 2022)

Putting my money where my mouth is,  my small company has excellent health insurance and I pay more than my share of the premiums for my employees.   There's not many excuses for not having health insurance.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 12, 2022)

On another note, my wife needs a gvoke glucose emergency needle shot to have on hand in case she goes unconscious with low blood sugar.

They want $500 for what is basically a shot of sugar water. BUT we need to have it on hand - she could die from a low blood sugar event. medicare dos not cover this. Neither does our supplement.

This is a most extreme pharmacy rip off i have ever seen.

Here's the real rub: if you are NOT on medicare they have a coupon to get it for $35.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 12, 2022)

I just heard on the news that the new law passed and signed by (hate to get political) the President they capped insulin at $35.00 a vial.  Next time I will ask my DR and pharmacy on the size and quality .  For me paying $26.00 a vial from Walmart is still better.  The pens have less in them, but they are easier to inject.  The blue fast acting pen is so much easier as you can put it in your shirt pocket then carrying a small case with a syringe and vial.  I'll let everyone know how it plays out here in Minnesota USA.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 12, 2022)

Also, not to get political, they are already putting forward legislation to kill the above mentioned new law. Until you get big money out of government "we the people" are screwed. Mike


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 12, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> I had to go to the DR every 2 weeks to put another on


?? I've been using the Libre, 14 Day for several years. Really like it. I get them in the mail. It takes very little time to put one on, 2 minutes. Dirt simple, ingenious system. Once in a great while it will tell me I have to wait some amount of time to get a reading. Usually 2 hours but one time it was 8! ****** me off but it is rare. Cost is covered by Medicare & my supplemental. My insulin is from Sam's Club. Considerably cheaper than the usual suspects. Novalog. I'm on a pump and it also will have issues once in a while. The injection needle will become plugged. 

My grandson & I are type one. He is 7 years old. He has a new type of reader that connects to cell phones. He carries a cheap phone so my daughter can get the readings remotely. He can't have a pump yet, too young. Their insurance will only pay for one brand of insulin, not one I've heard of before but Sam's Club is getting it just for him. They don't normally carry it. Gkids are mostly covered by big company insurance. 

The donut hole scheme? Dumb!!  "Retail price" of insulin is robbery!


----------

